# New fish



## Princessamanda325 (Sep 6, 2013)

I just got my betta fish and I wanted some advice I have. 2.5 gallon filtered tank and heated with a divider and two betta fish


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

For starters you need a bigger tank for 2 bettas. 2.5 gallons is the minimum for 1 betta. I suggest a 10 gallon divided in half for your bettas. This would be the best option for you although there are a couple of others. 

What kind of advice are you looking for? Pics of your fish would be nice as well. We all love pictures. LOL


----------



## bettabarbara (Aug 26, 2013)

chipmunk1210 said:


> For starters you need a bigger tank for 2 bettas. 2.5 gallons is the minimum for 1 betta. I suggest a 10 gallon divided in half for your bettas. This would be the best option for you although there are a couple of others.
> 
> What kind of advice are you looking for? Pics of your fish would be nice as well. We all love pictures. LOL


Yes def.agree:fish-in-a-bag: too small for two Betta's, I like to keep my males in 5 gal tanks...and if I absolutely have to because I need the room, I will put a divider in the 5 gal, and that is usually just temporary...


----------



## Red (Jun 13, 2013)

Both females I assume? Females prefer to be kept in larger groups as they hang around in sororities in the wild but with only a 2.5 gallon tank I wouldn't recommend it, I think that's only just big enough for one. Watch out for fighting, they might seriously injure one another working out the pecking order.

Bettas are very curious and agile, and they like to explore so lots of plants and decorations in your tank. I'd recommend a coconut cave as my betta loves to hang around inside his cave. Be careful though as they can sometimes wedge themselves into small gaps and injure themselves when exploring. General rule is that if you could fit your thumb comfortably in a gap the betta should be ok going through it.

They can also be very fussy eaters so be careful to try them out on lots of different things.


----------

